
Teen's TikTok video about China's Muslim camps goes viral - lewisflude
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-50559656
======
discardculture
I've noticed that stories related to Chinese state censorship garner less
comments in HN than stories about US or western government censorship.

Why is that? I'm not making accusations, and if people are not comfortable
about talking about this in this forum that's fine.

inb4: "There's no proof, you failed to quantify your observation, which is
anecdotal and all in your head." Similar such comments were made in the 1940s.

~~~
dang
> _I 've noticed_

That is sample bias. People notice what they dislike and disagree with much
more than what they like or agree with.

There have been tons of HN threads about Chinese state activity and nearly all
are overwhelmingly critical. The HN Search box at the bottom of the page is
helpful for finding things.

> _I 'm not making accusations_

Since that insinuates just the opposite, your comment breaks the site
guideline which asks " _Please don 't post insinuations about astroturfing,
shilling, brigading, foreign agents and the like. It degrades discussion and
is usually mistaken._"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
Simulacra
Interesting way of getting around censorship. Although I’m curious - if
YouTube can demonetize a video because it hears sweet child of mine playing in
the background, could it not also listen for certain words, and immediately
censor it?

~~~
Tarsul
there was a recent article[1] that explained how Tiktok is doing its censoring
(for German videos). Interestingly, the censors usually only watch frames of
the videos (no sound!) and only have 30 seconds to decide what to do with the
video (if they want to fulfill their ratio), meaning the kind of tactic this
woman used is actually perfect for circumventing the censors (at least in the
short-term)... until they change their proceedings (which they will, they are
working on algorithms).

[1][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21619098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21619098)

------
moretai
Does the average chinese person care about this? Does the average human care
about this?

Are we propagating negative chinese news? I am not suggesting it's fake news,
and I am sure it's happening. But literally nothing will come of it. If this
is a holocaust, we aren't doing anything about it. There are multiple
genocides, and we do nothing about it.

~~~
yorwba
The interesting part here is that TikTok kept the video up. That does make
their claims that they aren't exporting Chinese-style censorship somewhat
convincing.

~~~
Jamwinner
By the letter, sure. It was alredy too late.

They did punish her in every other way, shutting off other phones and other
accounts. Not exactly indicitave of integrity.

~~~
yorwba
Chinese-style censorship frequently happens after it's "too late" and
thousands of people have watched raw footage the government would prefer to
keep secret. But that's not actually too late to remove it from
recommendations, prevent related hashtags from trending, ignore relevant
search terms and delete reuploads to thoroughly kill virality.

It doesn't look like TikTok did any of that in this case, since the BBC didn't
appear to have had any trouble finding the video.

------
foobar_
Honest question ... Is that what the govt wants ... change your religion and
you walk free? Why not change then? Are there people who have changed?

~~~
derivagral
My (western) understanding is that this is in response to a lot of activity
(terrorism might be the right word, or it might not) around cultural
repression. The goal from the government is integration and safety/control, as
I understand it.

As far as "just change", I'm not sure what to say in response to this. I don't
mean this as an attack or anything, but "come on just give up your
life/culture/values" seems a bit... crass?

~~~
foobar_
I agree with the premise or at least used to agree that religions are bad and
people need to move away from them ... but by force? That is definitely
inhuman. Reading about this stuff is making me go WTF! On a side note, I
consider it deeply hypocritical that the government supports traditional
medicine.

I do consider religion as a form of mental illness. Just google end times and
watch the insanity roll. It's not rational to think about "end times" however
you put it. People can drop out of religion rather willingly.

This is Your Brain on God | Michael Ferguson
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocuqguH1OIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocuqguH1OIw)

Based on the above talk, if you have a neurological need for "god" then
removing religion leaves other personality cults, cults or ideologies to take
root. That seems to be what is happening in this case.

